# VW Passat CC 3.6 PL :)



## HubertRinkon (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everybody
An enhancement detail on a black VW Passat CC 3.6 .
In the car, I spent 50h (fifty hours) for over 4 days.
The presentation is divided into 4 working days.
Ok let's go for a wash

Myjka Karcher - washer Karcher 
Aktywna piana WURTH - active foam 
Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo Conditioner
Car Pro Iron X
Valet PRO Citrus Tar and Glue Remover
Car Pro 2 clay bar set
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
Poorboy's World Natty's Paste Wax Red
Meguiars Endurance High Gloss
Ręcznik Fluffy Dryer
Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad
Meguiars Hot Rims Mag and Aluminum Polish
Ściereczki z mikrofibry
Special Supersoft Detailing Microfibre Cloth
TENZI TOPGLASS
Valet PRO Interior All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiars Wheel Brightener
Makita 9227
Zestaw padów Sonus 150 mm i 85 mm Scholl
Menzerna 500 , 2500 , 3000 , 4000
inne - other

Dzień pierwszy jedziemy / Day One - Start

































































And what do we have here (standard equipment with hook, but without the place to install itnot for all VW saves) hehehestandard 
























































What we do with them (apc, tar, Meguiar's wheel brightener - all without straight from the bottle) 
























spare wheel
















At this point, special greetings to the team Smart Plus (Poland smart repair company)
















Start








































































Something begins to happen 








































In the meantime, the time for the engine 
























now the wheel








































IRON X 
























Car Pro Cquartz Clay Bar set 
























Wheel arch 









































































Continued wheels 

















































































































































































































Screws and plates (the latter of 2 basking layers Colli 2 days) 
































































start to play from the inside

















































































Provocation left Nielsen finesse right plak 

















Despite splashing Tar Remover clay was what to do 

























Drying

























End of the first day of the inspection and wrapping
















































































































Day II and III (correction)

What we have here (so that again there was nothing to do at home polishes house - joke)
















































…










































































































































































































































































































































































































Test cleaning exhaust tips

















































































Nobody said it would be easy ...

































































































































































The first "two buckets"

























































Day IV - Final


















































































Boosters Auto Finesse Finale Quick Detailer vs Wurth (fenders and doors) 








































































































































































































Joke !  









…..

























































"The was owner happy and the most important and I think hmm cured for a while now .... Until next time" napisz the owner was happy...
In total DW came by the Polish equivalent of www.kosmetykaaut.pl

Regards


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic write up, great work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats incredible! Stunning car (of course i'm biased!) but the state of it before was nasty! 

Very thorough job, now looks mega! I wish mine was a 3.6 V6 instead of diesel!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

top draw work

stunning finish and lovely glow and shine to the paint

great write up as well well done


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work and fantastic atention to details!!!:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow, amazing write up :thumb:

Cracking work too :buffer:


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Top work there! :thumb:


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

excellent


----------



## HubertRinkon (Sep 4, 2012)

I am happy that you will like my work. ( For me, it's fun )


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

OCD detailing !
I like


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work attention to detail is amazing. Well impressed!


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

This is truly a fantastic thread, what a turn around!

I hate to do this.. But you should never put a grease/ anti-sieze on the hub faces under any circumstances- when tightening the wheel bolts, this grease will act hydraulically, giving the impression of being the wheel being tight before actually being so. A lubricant should only be applied to the nut face and the threads of the bolt, as this is where most of the torque applied is lost due to friction.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Incredible stuff, excellent job. Although personally i wouldnt have wasted tune doing behind the wheels were it will all be ruined after a few days and you cant really see it anyway lol

Trying to think of a 'polish' pun but i cant lol

Goof stuff


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

That is immense end of :buffer:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Great write up, can't believe the wheels came up like that. Was it just megs wheel brightener on the first hit in the pics.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking job, excelent writeup:thumb:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Bardzo dobre. Hats off, cracking job.

Would never understand the Polish CB_on_a_car culture anyway


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Magnificent, a real complete detaling session. The 50/50 bonnet is stunning.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Great work!!! Looks better than new from the showroom :buffer::thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

excellent


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

:doublesho incredible work


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Truly awesome results mate, gives me a few ideas on processes


----------



## HubertRinkon (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------

